# Summer Cut Sheltie??



## ham4536 (May 1, 2009)

I have a 5 year old Sheltie named WINSTON. He has a very full and flowing coat...but he is already so hot and it's only May. He spends most of the summer indoors b/c he can't handle the heat in Memphis. I have long heard that the undercoat keeps them cool but I can't fully buy that when I see him year in and year out - just worn out, tongue dragging b/c of the heat and humidity. He only gets out in the early morning for walks. I want to cut him way down for the summer ...thoughts??


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

You can certainly give it a try. I don't always buy the "coat insulation" thing either, when I see dogs that usually have long coats buzzed shorter and see the change in their personality to energetic and happy. Of course thats not the case for every dog, but many do really seem to love being shorter. Things to keep in mind are doublecoated dogs don't always grow back the same as they were before clipping. Sometimes its an underlying health issue, and sometimes it just takes a VERY long time. Sometimes they grow back just fine, in normal time. Also, if you go very short (which I don't recommend, cause its ugly...lol) you must be careful of sunburn. An inch long all over is a cute look, and it still provides protection from the sun.


----------



## Raggs (Jan 10, 2007)

Dogs lose heat through there pads and belly. The coat is for insulation. Also depends on how much body fat the dog has also. You can shave him if you want. (Your decision) but I wouldn't go to short. Ask the groomer (hopefully not stupid) what they would suggest. Mention snap on combs for a longer length. If you take to much hair off, the dog can overheat that way as well.

Or you can simply try a T-tummy. It's where the whole underside of the dog is shaved. Seeing that's where they lose heat from. It's completely discreet and nobody will know it has been done unless they look under your dog. 

But again, your dog, your decision. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------

